# Scratched Rim!!! Off the line?!



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

As most of you know I just got my Cruze last week, I have 300 miles on it now and I was adding air to my tires and found this little guy. Funny thing is I haven't hit any pot holes, and oddly enough the tire has ZERO marks on it. 

Is it possible I hit something and only damaged the rim without scratching the tire?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Quite possible.....I've seen rim hits with no tire scuffing, but...........

How many miles were on the car at delivery?
Might've been there at pickup ie the cleanup dept. cleaned the scuff off the tire at washup prior to delivery.

I'd show it to service if it had miles on it......and try for a new rim.

Rob


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

It had 90 miles on it when I picked it up, the mark is flat like its been shaved off. Almost looks like the balancing machine caused it.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Also I don't see how the tire couldn't have damage, the tire sticks out 1/4" past the rim.. Other cars the rim is open to damage, this car it seems to be the opposite.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Nope....thats a curb grind.....like what can happen during parallel (SP) parking.......but with 90 miles on it the odds are it was there at pickup.
Mounting/balancing machines will leave a scratch or gouge the runs inline with the rim......those marks are 90 degrees.

Rob


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Well I'll ask for a fix/replacement. They are already replacing my Front and Rear Windshield, why not add a Rim into the mix.  

Also I did notice a strong smell of AntiFreeze smell in my engine compartment..... UGH


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

What level is the coolant in the surge tank?
Check tomorrow before starting the engine.

For best results it should be about at the level of the top of the verticle cast in line centered above the lower hose connection on the tank......this is about 1/2 inch above the top of the hose inlet.

Many of these are inadvertently being overfilled, leading to the coolant being forced out the overpressure vent.

Rob


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Robby said:


> What level is the coolant in the surge tank?
> Check tomorrow before starting the engine.
> 
> For best results it should be about at the level of the top of the verticle cast in line centered above the lower hose connection on the tank......this is about 1/2 inch above the top of the hose inlet.
> ...


Will do! I know the tank is pretty full when cold, to the welding line used to seal two parts of the tank together.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CruzeDFB said:


> Will do! I know the tank is pretty full when cold, to the welding line used to seal two parts of the tank together.


Thats WAAAAAY too full.....not near enouph room for expansion of the air above the coolant......that is forcing the cap to vent and, of course, the oder.

Rob


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

It could have happened when loading it on the trailer or train too.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I talked to my sales guy/friend and he doesn't know how the dealer can cover this since I signed for the car... Guess you live and learn...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> I talked to my sales guy/friend and he doesn't know how the dealer can cover this since I signed for the car... Guess you live and learn...


That sucks.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm taking it in for the windows to be replaced tuesday, I'm going to ask nicely and see if I can get this resolved.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> I'm taking it in for the windows to be replaced tuesday, I'm going to ask nicely and see if I can get this resolved.


Windows?


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Just to clear up one thing because I feel I have some ground, the tire has no damage or skuff marks what so ever. So how can this happen? If the tire is wider than the rim how can the rim have that much damage without the tire showing anything?


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Windows?


The front windshield and rear window are both being replaced because of defects and defrosters not working.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Just to clear up one thing because I feel I have some ground, the tire has no damage or skuff marks what so ever. So how can this happen? If the tire is wider than the rim how can the rim have that much damage without the tire showing anything?


Your rim probably got damaged either putting on or off the transport truck.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Your rim probably got damaged either putting on or off the transport truck.


So I would have some ground? Maybe?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> So I would have some ground? Maybe?


Maybe depends on your dealership how much they want to keep you happy. Another thing you could try see if your dealer will give you a rim off a used LTZ they may have on there lot.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Maybe depends on your dealership how much they want to keep you happy. Another thing you could try see if your dealer will give you a rim off a used LTZ they may have on there lot.


Great idea!!!! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

You should definitely have grounds for warranty replacement, especially since the tire has no markings on it. The machines that mount the tires on at the tire facilities can easily screw up wheels, and many times it's simply because a wear item on the machine (usually a bushing) wears out, causing the machine to damage the wheel.

What sucks is when they don't notice it until they've run a ton of wheels through.

They don't expect you to see every single thing wrong with a new car when you leave the lot, that's why you have the warranty. 

How this got past QC though, I'm not sure. It's pretty clear.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

I use to detail cars and that sir is a fresh curb scratch. U got to slow down in that 1.4L turbo lol.. if it was an old scuff mark at the time of delivery it wouldn't look so fresh and why do those wheels look so old? What are those drums on yhe rear? They look worn out also. U sure this car is new?


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I just got the car washed, but sadly the spot free rinse didn't work so well. I just don't see how I did this, I don't have curbs anywhere I park and I never went over a pot hole. :-/ 

Car is 1 week old.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

bci26401 said:


> I use to detail cars and that sir is a fresh curb scratch. U got to slow down in that 1.4L turbo lol.. if it was an old scuff mark at the time of delivery it wouldn't look so fresh and why do those wheels look so old? What are those drums on yhe rear? They look worn out also. U sure this car is new?


From the PM he sent me he got his 2013 Cruze the beginning of march.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

The car is 9 days old.... I'm sure it has been sitting on the lot waiting to be sold. Some parts in the engine compartment are showing rust already... :-/


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> The car is 9 days old.... I'm sure it has been sitting on the lot waiting to be sold. Some parts in the engine compartment are showing rust already... :-/


Yea, I have rust under my car also near the axles. I'm not sure why. I asked a service adviser at my dealership and he tried to avoid my question.. I only have 5k on my car.. more than likely I'll be taking it back if I feel like rust is deteriorating any parts on my car.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

CruzeDFB said:


> As most of you know I just got my Cruze last week, I have 300 miles on it now and I was adding air to my tires and found this little guy. Funny thing is I haven't hit any pot holes, and oddly enough the tire has ZERO marks on it.
> 
> Is it possible I hit something and only damaged the rim without scratching the tire?


It looks like the tire is actually scratched some towards the top left hand corner of the pic.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> It looks like the tire is actually scratched some towards the top left hand corner of the pic.


Nope that's just extra rubber that's sticks out on the tires that come on the LTZ trim.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Well the service guy said "Not a warrantied item, he said Sales support will look into it".


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I doubt they will change it, and don't piss them off... You will have to come back for oil changes (if you don't do them) or if you need someother work. They will remember YOU.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

iKermit said:


> I doubt they will change it, and don't piss them off... You will have to come back for oil changes (if you don't do them) or if you need someother work. They will remember YOU.


Good thing I live a state away, but I do agree to be nice. Crying and b****ing doesn't get you anywhere.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Well worst case I don't get a new rim, I am open to buying a new rim of eBay. But is there any way to get my current rim fixed?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CruzeDFB said:


> I'm taking it in for the windows to be replaced tuesday, I'm going to ask nicely and see if I can get this resolved.




CruzeDFB,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with this. If you have any questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Well stupid old me I took a picture of the car on the lot before I signed my paperwork! Well I zoomed in and BOOM the mark was on the rim!!! Looks like I'll be asking for a NEW rim, nothing used. 

Thanks to my smart GF for thinking about the picture.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Wow nice thinking! You can't argue a picture.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

